# On-line helium balloon service (incl. delivery)



## Plek Trum (6 Feb 2008)

Hi all, 
need to get a few helium balloons delivered to Dingle for my mums birthday.  I've searched and scoured the net and cannot seem to locate a delivery service for helium filled balloons on-line (they can be supplied but NOT inflated in a few places..???!)

Anyway, anyhelp would be appreciated.  I have located one place but they are charging nearly 20e for ONE balloon.  I have contacted a place in Tralee, however *delivery* rather than collection would be ideal.. thanks.


----------



## HappyBudda (6 Feb 2008)

Have you tried florists, they deliver bouquets with helium balloons, sure you could come to some arrangement


----------



## rory22 (6 Feb 2008)

Try some local florists as they sometimes deliver balloons, if that doesn't work buy some, put them in a large box and post them, it won't cost much as it's pay by weight (box should be lighter with helium inside!!) The good bit is when the recipient thinks that they have received an empty box they open it and balloons float out


----------



## Plek Trum (6 Feb 2008)

yep - the local florists in Dingle do not stock the foil balloons.  Sorrounding florists (Tralee and Killarney) are reluctant to deliver just balloons on their own.  When you then factor in their charges per mile outside on their respective towns it get very expensive!


----------



## jambr (7 Feb 2008)

We bought a kit of 50 or so balloons and helium canister few years ago for my sons 21st. It was about €50.00 I think. Cannot remember where but it was one of those party shops....like Balloon man....


----------



## footsteps (7 Feb 2008)

Balloon Empire, 14 Millbrook, Gorey, Co Wexford. Ireland.
PH: 0539430081 | Mobile 086 882 2135 

Ordering Balloons: 
Please call 01-6210271 to pre book your balloons. Balloons are inflated to order and must be collected on the day. The average car can hold about 30 filled balloons. We can arrange to deliver your balloons although there may be a charge depending on where the balloons are to be delivered to - Party Mania

*Address:* 
Pauline Lehane, 
Little Idea, 
Macmine, 
Ballyhogue, 
Co. Wexford *Phone:* 
087 - 3169712 *Email:* 
pauline@littleidea.ie

Balloon in a box.















[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*DIRECT CONTACT*
You can order on line, however if you wish to either speak with us or otherwise communicate then you can use any of the following: 
Telephone:   *+353 45 897090* 
From Ireland Freephone:   *1800 202 205* 
E-mail:       info@flemingflorist.ie 
Snailmail:* Fleming Florist, 33a South Main Street, Naas, Co. Kildare, IRELAND.*[/FONT]

THe last one above seem to have best deal something likke 6 balloons delivered any where in Ireland for about €40.

I  know of none of the above companies, just did a search.


----------



## Plek Trum (7 Feb 2008)

Many thanks to you all - trumps again!


----------

